# Do Otos eat hair algae?



## ZLogic (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm having a reoccurance of hair algae on the biggest, oldest blades of Jungle Val. Nothing else is being affected. So I'm looking for some sort of control for the hair algae and possibly for the glass. Current residents are 3 zebra danios and a gold gourami that I rescued. I think he's temporary though.


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

Try dosing with Hydrogen Peroxide or Flourish Excel. 

Amano's will also eat hair algae if there's nothing else.


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

they do not


----------



## ciscokid (Aug 4, 2011)

Nope. I've got 4 ottos and a albino bristlenose and none of them do. Getting a shipment of amanos next week to take care of my hair algae


----------

